# URGENT: 2 Male Rats, Aurora Colorado



## edt94 (Aug 3, 2014)

I have two male rats in need of an urgent re-home. I've had them posted up on a few other pet classifieds for some time now because of family health and allergies, and I'm afraid I'm running out of time. A parent of their owner may soon force them out and I fear that may mean they either get separated or end up in a lesser home . Their owner herself, on the other hand, has taken very good care of them.

Their names are Jaq (Siamese) and Gus (Dumbo). They are around 6 months of age and are very loving rats (albeit a tad shy). They are in good health and are handled daily. If you or anyone you know of may be interested, please let me know ASAP. I am certainly willing to work out transportation within reason.







Gus







Jaq


----------

